# Asus X99-A mit Q-Code "AA"



## -Kerby- (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo PCGH-User,

ich habe hier ein Asus-Board mit einem
Q-Code "AA". Im Handbuch dazu steht:
"System has transitioned into ACPI-Mode. Interrupt Controller is in APIC mode."

Nun habe ich das Internet etwas durchsucht und nicht wirklich eine sinnvolle ausführliche Erklärung zu diesem Code gefunden, zudem ich mir schlecht vorstellen kann, dass das bedeutet, dass alles in Ordnung ist, zumindest denke ich das, kann mich jedoch gerne irren, doch dann würde ich gerne verstehen, was man mir mit dieser Meldung sagen möchte.
Dieser Code befindet sich auch nicht unter den klassischen Q-Codes, sondern wird gesondert betrachtet im Bereich "ACPI/ASL Checkpoints (under OS)".

Ich frage mich halt, warum den bei diesem Mobo "AA" steht und bei meinem "A0"?

Ich habe nämlich ein Asus-Board ebenso und das spuckt mir einen "A0"-Code aus, der mir viel eher scheint, dass alles in Ordnung ist.
("A0" bedeutet: "IDE initialization is started")

Hat jem. eine Ahnung, was es damit auf sich hat und wieso dieser Code angezeigt wird?

Für jede schnelle Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar!

LG
Kerby


----------



## markus1612 (18. Juli 2016)

Hab mal auf Google ein bisschen gesucht und soweit ich das gesehen habe, bedeutet der Code nur, dass alles in Ordnung ist.

A0 hingegen bedeutet laut Handbuch "IDE initialization is started", was ich eher besorgniserregend finde, da eigentlich nur noch AHCI genutzt werden sollte.


----------



## -Kerby- (18. Juli 2016)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Hab mal auf Google ein bisschen gesucht und soweit ich das gesehen habe, bedeutet der Code nur, dass alles in Ordnung ist.
> 
> A0 hingegen bedeutet laut Handbuch "IDE initialization is started", was ich eher besorgniserregend finde, da eigentlich nur noch AHCI genutzt werden sollte.



Nunja, das ist ja gerade das Verwirrende.
Im Internet steht, dass beide Codes in Ordnung sind. Mit IDE soll ja die Systemplatte gemeint sein, muss also nichts Schlechtes bedeuten.

Hmm, ich werde gerade nicht wirklich schlau daraus, aber danke dir für die schnelle Hilfe.
Ein weiteres Rätsel in meinen PC-Kenntnissen...


----------



## rackcity (19. Juli 2016)

bei meinem maximus vii hero steht auch immer wenn er im betrieb ist "A0" und alles läuft und hat speed.

soweit ich das weiß und gesehen habe ist bei AA und A0 alles in ordnung.


----------

